# (LA) FC Dust Devil's Last Spark looking for a QAA Creek Robber bitch



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the last straw of FC Dust Devil's Last Spark "Blaze". Interested in breeding to a high drive intelligent Creek Robber QAA or Cosmo female. I had a pup,later an all age dog out of "Ritz" DB's Cracker of Club Mead (full brother to Blaze)) and my all age Cosmo bitch. Awesome marker.# Gotta be good.
318-4262928 Wayne Nissen


----------

